# Video editing software help



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

I need some advise on video editing software for Windows. My son;s camcorder records .mp4 format which Windows does not handle. I want to get him a software package that he can use to edit and create videos and DVDs from the .mp4 files his camera records. Any first hand advice on recommended programs? Budget is appx. $50 - $100 range.

Thanks!


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

I ended up using all free software for the movie I did for my in-laws trip to vegas. I think that was the same format that my camera used. Then from there I used one software to make it AVI (came with the camera.) Then made the video in Movie maker. Then burned the movie using another program. I can check if you'd like me to.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Ck out www.videohelp.com


----------

